# TV Philips se apaga solo despues de algunos minutos



## fabper

Hola expertos como estan, estoy seguro de que me van a ayudar, me trajeron una tele philips de 20" color gris que se apaga solo, despues de algunos minutos. ya le cambie todos los filtros pero aun persiste el problema:enfadado:. Que problema tendrá? Sera el fly back? alguien me puede ayudar? Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos!!


----------



## LeonKennedy

una pregunta, el televisor es de esos que se apaga solo cuando no hay señal en la entrada de AV o cuando no hay sintonia de los canales?, si es asi proba resoldando los integrados del sintonizador, yo he tenido un problema similar y lo solucione asi, si la tv se apaga estando en AV cuando hay señal ese no sera el problema, podria ser el pequeño integrado de 8 patas mas conocido como memoria, que esta cercano al microprocesador.
tambien podrias verificar si no hay falsos contactos en las soldaduras en el sector de la fuente de tu tv, podria ser ese el problema cuando se calienta.


----------



## fabper

Muestra los canales perfectamente, le regule el screen y alcanza 1 hora en estar prendida, pero despues se apaga otravez. A veces ni 10minutos alcanza para que se apage. saludos..


----------



## LeonKennedy

entonces podria ser un falso contacto en la fuente, alguna pista de la placa con fisura o fisura en la soldadura de la fuente, o la memoria, el IC de 8 petillas que esta cerca del micro, si tienen una tv igual al modelo y marca de esa podes hacer la prueba con la memoria de ese tv, eso podria ser a grandes rasgos, tampoco verificaste si algunos de los IC calienta mucho??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mas o menos la cuestión es así , si un aparato electrónico arranca mal y al calentarse mejora , eso *sin duda* es un capacitor.

Si un aparato arranca bién y al calentarse empeora , eso es que un semiconductor se está recalentando , se va de viaje y alguna protección lo apaga. Así que el tema es buscar cual es , puede estar jodido sin estar quemado , aunque también puede ser un capacitor que está fugando y el mayor consumo hace calenar un semiconductor.

Saludos !


----------



## LeonKennedy

creo que dosme tiene razon, aunque si cambiaste los filtros no sera filtro, si no es algun falso en las soldaduras, pues seguro es un semiconductor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=296000

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=296004


----------



## leovm6355

hola yo igual tengo una tv de estas philips en mi taller solo que es de 21" las placas son identicas solo que varian algunos componentes ya busque todas las fallas posibles y las corregi ninguna dio resultados siguen en las mismas enciende aparecen unas rallas de colores arriva me manda el codigo de error 3 aveces 2 o el 11 y se apaga, ya cheque el pll, crt, capacitores , cambie flyback, transistores del vertival y orizontal y nada ningun cambio, aguien por aqui a logrado resolver ese problemda de estas tvs?


----------



## hugo555

Buenos dia gente del Foro.Quiero comentarle que me llego al taller un tv Toshiba,modelo 2035TLA el cual me lo trajeron por que se le iba  la sintonia de los canales.Les comento que cambié los capacitores de 0.47 x 50v en el sintonizador.Lo deje en funcionamiento un par de horas y funciono bien,por lo cual lo entregué al cliente.El tema es que despúes de un dia, me regresó el tv con el mismo sintoma.Pensé en cambiarle la memoria pero no puedo leer su numeración,razón por la cual me dirijo a Uds. para pedirle me puedan orientar al respecto.Este tv lleva lo siguiente(TA8808BN,STR D4512,TFB 4067BD...chasis MCL 437F )Desde ya muy agradecido a Uds....<gracias


----------



## fabper

le puse en modo de servicio a la tele philips y siempre me da el error 11. Ahora voy a verificar los semiconductores. Muchas Gracias por la info. Saludos.


----------



## flacojuan

hola a todos...... los tv philips se caracterizan por poseer muchos circuitos de proteccion; y dependiendo del chassis el cual trabajan se podria localizar; ahora bien, en cuanto a la falla donde se muestran unas rayas de colores normalmente es un capacitor de poliester ubicado en paralelo con los diodos que alimentan el vertical y les aseguro que resolveran esa falla; y sigo....
las protecciones si es mas dificil de resolver; y hasta los mismos tvs te dicen dependiendo del codigo que muestran cuando entran en modo de servicio la seccion que podria estar fallando..
pero los que se apagan en segundos es mas dificil la cosa; yo primero hago lo siguiente:

1. desconecto la linea de filamento que viene del flyback y le conecto una tension entre 4,5 y 6V no mas de alli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. de CC externo alli debe encender el filamento.

2. enciendo el tv y asi se puede visualizar la imagen antes de apagarse. y con suerte mostrar la falla. 

3. otra seria conectar un generador de 15,575 Hz al horizontal y 60 Hz a la seccion de vertical en sus respectivas entradas y se tiene que ver una trama de color grisaceo.

4. la tension de la fuente es de 90V. chequennlo; si hay mas se apagara el tv.

5. desconecten el  integrado de audio y el selector de canales. si alguno esta con fallas el tv se apagara 

6. cambien la eeprom; no es necesario que este programada; solamente la colocan nueva y cuando arranquen el tv esperen a que arraque por si sola. eso ocurre en los chassis L01, L03, L09.1..

7. las protecciones no recuerdo ahorita pero dependiedo del chassis que tengan se ubican, consulten on el manual de servicio.

espero que les ayude; cualquier cosa estoy pendiente.


----------



## LeonKennedy

oye flaco, pues tu explicacion esta bien clara, por lo visto eres muy conocedor de los tv philips, que muchas veces se convierte en un dolor de cabeza


----------



## flacojuan

hola leonSk, bueno tengo unos cuantos años reparando esos Tv´s, y se lo mucho que se complican; cualquier cosa los ayudo con cualquier falla, solo me dan el modelo o chassis y podemos resolverlo; eso si tratando que sea lo mas didactico posible y aprendan de la situacion , y no cambiar la pieza por cambiarla.
saludos......


----------



## jhossetc

hola que tal estoy intentando reparar un tv philips de 21 pulgadas que no tiene audio no encuentro el diagrama de la placa y no veo ningun coondensador rebentado o conductor quemado la imagen se ve perfecta pero no se escucha, el modelo es el siguiente si alguno me pudiera tender una mano, el modelo es el siguiente  21PT6437/44 CHASSIS MODEL: S TC8.1L CA


----------



## flacojuan

hola jhossetc; mira lamentandolo mucho no tengo ese diagrama aqui en casa, pero en el taller si la tengo, sera mañana que te lo paso a medio dia.... ahora ubica primero el integrado de audio si no sabes cual es sigue el cableado que llegua al parlante, si ves las pistas deben llegar a un crcuito integrado, revisa la alimentacion del mismo normalmente en los philips son +12V, ademas consiguete un amplificadorcito para que lo uses en las entradas de señal del integrado, y puedas constatar que llegua señal del circuito jungla, si no sabes y no tenes el diagrama busca la hoja de datos del componente es muy facil encontrarlo a traves de algun buscador.
ahora bien si en la entrada existe señal que viene del jungla, comprueaba subiendo y bajando el volumen para que sepas que esta trabajando dicho circuito. (esto no sucede en todos los modelos en los mas recientes como el L03 el volumen se controla por otro pin variando la tension de trabjo).  si en la entrada existe señal y en la salido no, logicamente que seria el amplificador dañado simplemente lo cambias y listo.

claro esta que me inmagino que revisaste el parlante; no te digo mas por que me gustaria que te enfocaras en esta seccion primero que es donde esta la falla (lo mas probable)para despues revisar otras pero ahi con el diagrama en mano. 
espero que guie en algo pero mañana si te paso el diagrama para que te serciores mejor.
saludooosss


----------



## Jose Man

Hola buenos días Flaco Juan¡¡¡¡¡
Tengo años que no me dedico a la reparación de TV y estoy algo oxidado en cuestión de tecnología y conocimientos pero en ratos libres quiero actualizarme y quisiera que me ayudaras, desde hace 2 años tengo una Tv que me llevaron a vender Philips 14” enciende 5 segundos y se apaga, recién me la llevaron revise fuente, vertical cambie el integrado, las dos resistencias que alimentan el positivo y el negativo del vertical y no se soluciono la falla, y la bolvi a guardar y ahora estoy un poco necesitado de efectivo quiero repararla para venderla.
Yo siento que es la memoria pero por acá donde yo vivo hay muy pocas electrónicas que vendan memorias y si las hay son muy pocas.
Quisiera saber si tu tienes el diseño del circuito programador de memorias o el link donde bajarlo así como también el software para el mismo, y si no es mucho pedir donde bajar algunas de las memorias para clonar, te lo agradecería bastante y en lo que te pueda ayudar estoy al pendiente
Me dedico desde hace 10 años  a los autobuses foráneos en Tampico Tamaulipas. 
Y tengo como 6 años que no me dedico a TV.


----------



## flacojuan

hola jose man. con esta, con mucho gusto lo ayudo, aunque yo uso uno que compre que es el mismo para programar mis pics. busca en www.comunidadelectronicos.com alli encontraras una seccion de proyectos que muestran un programador ese yo lo realize y funciono correctamente
en esa misma pagina tambien en la zona de descarga hay muchos datos eeprom para que los uses. espero te sirva cualquier cosa avisa saludos.............


----------



## Jose Man

Buenos días Flaco Juan¡¡¡¡¡¡
Te agradezco la ayuda, y en lo que pueda ayudarte estoy a tu disposición gracias.


----------



## Hendergm

Hola *flacojuan*, viendo que eres experto en televisores philips, te agradeceria mucho me dieras una horientacion en cuanto a un televisor philips chasis 25E601 - 00AA Mod. MR2606 - C121, el cual no sintoniza canales y no emite video, le he hecho barrido en el area del tuner, le resolde la fuente, cambio del IC jungla porque presentaba fallas de video (se veia azul), ya se le corrigio esa parte pero ahora no sintoniza canales, se escuchan algunos, pero cuando intenta memorizar, pierde todo y se coloca en VCR no teniendo entrada de videos.... Te agradezco me des una orientacion de que hacer y si tienes el diagrama de este televisor y me lo puedes facilitar mi correo es ....Gracias de antemano, si puedes me envias la respuesta tambien al correo por favor


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal hender.... aunque no tengo ese diagrama, fiate de este otro y me dices si te sirve. por lo de tu falla me dices que se escuchan algunos canales????. o es que no tiene trama o video???, describe un poco mejor la falla por fa. pero puedes cambiar la eeprom, que siempre fallan, y ademas es economica con cambiarla no te costara nada....


----------



## hanzesponja

que tal flacojuan, quisiera saber si tienes este manual philips y si me lo puedes mandar por favor, de antemano gracias.


----------



## flacojuan

si compa yo lo busco y lo posteo a la brevedad


----------



## hanzesponja

muchas gracias por la atencion tan pronta


----------



## elgriego

Hola colegas ,hola hanzesponja,aqui tienes el circuito del Tv philips ,espero te sea de utilidad.

Saludos el Griego.


----------



## flacojuan

jeje, lo estaba buscando....gracias elgriego. ese le sirve al colega


----------



## hanzesponja

muchas gracias elgriego, que variantes hay entre este modelo y el mio, al parecer omiti un dato 29pt5431/85r, veo que el chasis es L01.1LAC en el diagrama que me facilitaste y L01.1UAC-7638 en mi tv, gracias por la atencion a los dos


----------



## pandacba

Aqui les dejo el manual de servicio del chasis solicitado


----------



## hanzesponja

perfecto amigo gracias, me has ayudado bastante


----------



## elgriego

Hola flaco juan ,hola colegas estamos para servir ,si tengo el circuito, lo comparto con todos ustedes de la misma manera como hacen ustedes ,estimado hanzesponja,tenes razon existen variantes del L01 Pero como te imaginaras las que veo habitualmente son las versiones para america latina,especialmente las de Argentina,que son versiones principalmente Pal n ,pero por lo que se puede ver en los diagramas generales de philips ,la mayores diferencias en estos chassis,estan a nivel del soft.

hanzesponja,porque no nos contas ,que falla presenta el tv que estas revisando,a ver si te podemos dar una mano con la reparacion.

Saludos.


----------



## pampas

amigos ,tengo un tv philips mod 21pt9457 tiene seguiente falla,tv enciende ala primera pero luego de apagar  ya no enciende, al medir voltage en +b aparece 150v luego baja todo, pero cuando conecto un foco de 50w en paralelo de capacitor de +b el tv enciende  normal.
al prencipio no encendia y luego de cambiar el capacitor de de +b de100uf 160v y 47uf160v ya enciende con esta falla.
gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## pandacba

Por lo que dices la fuente no esta dando las tensiones correctas, cuanto dice el manual que es el valor? para los 21 suele estar en lo alrededrores de 110V


----------



## pampas

Gracias por la respuesta pandacba,como dices el defecto estaba en fuente, el strw6554 defectuoso.
saludos.


----------



## Alva

fabper dijo:


> le puse en modo de servicio a la tele philips y siempre me da el error 11. Ahora voy a verificar los semiconductores. Muchas Gracias por la info. Saludos.


Hola a todos , a mi me pasò ya varias veces que el error once era que uno de los cañones del tubo estaba bajo, la mejor forma de verificarlo es al prenderlo, hay que pasar los canales ligero , osea y ràpidamente de canal en canal si se mantiene prendido, el problema està por ahì, porque en los phillips al estar uno de los cañones bajo salta una protecciòn y lo apaga. Generalmente ese tubo lo podès seguir utilizando con cualquier chasis que no sea Phillips, Suerte


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Este televisor tiene el mismo problema se prende durante un promedio de unos minutos y se vuelve a apagar. Como podrán ver lo primero limpieza porque así no se puede enchufar, el televisor es un Serie dorada modelo SD20a40 o 20a10 no se ve bien (el plano que baje es igual por lo que se puede decir que es el primero) los comienzo a testear con el ojimetro encuentro al 7812 con la soldadura agrietada y un capacitor de la parte de alimentación de 12Volts seco el cual era de 1000µF y me daba 200µF un parlante quemado que si bien se puede deducir que el amplificador no tiene que ver porque se alimenta de 24Volts y no de esta etapa, sigo mirando y nada ni una grieta ni zona critica es mas donde esperaba que fuera el area critica en la fuente y nop, lo dejo conectado y le aplico con un soldador de pelo (preparado) calor para llevar a trabajar a la placa a 65°C y me guió por lo que leí de DOSME que si un capacitor se calienta tiende a funcionar bien puessssss no funciono, en fin en concreto la falla esta y se me terminaron las ideas (con contarle que puse la placa en un zarandador para que ver si un componente estaba asiendo falso contacto)

Por si alguien pregunta ningún componente de silicio calienta el único que más o menos pareciera es el STR6707 (el conmutador de la fuente) este televisor no tiene relay sino un triac.

Cordial Saludo  

Me ensañe  y este TV no me va a ganar este se va reparado si o si 

PD: donde digo parlante “quemado” es una forma de decir en verdad se a cortado el alambre adentro sino no andaría el otro dado que los dos trabajan con el TDA2006 y despues le cuento la historia de este televisor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo SSTC, cuando dices que tu TV se apaga, te refieres a que vuelve a posicion St-by o la fuente deja de funcionar?


----------



## el-rey-julien

tundercat(gato amariyo) , se apaga el tv cuando aparece una imagen con mucho color blanco?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tundercat(gato amariyo) , se apaga el tv cuando aparece una imagen con mucho color blanco?


 no lemur solo se apaga y queda en stanby para que lo enciendas enseguidad.

porque? que pasa si se incrementa el brillo en la pantalla? porque la vardad esta muy verdoso para mi gusto...

debajo te dejo la foto de como estaba cuando lo trajeron


----------



## el-rey-julien

se apaga porque esta mal algún cañon ,por eso se ve verde y lo mas probable es que se apague cuando aparece alguna imagen con fondo mas bien blanco,usa los tres diodos en el circuito ik y comenta resultados
(sera que el tubo es mexicano???)
en tv sony se pone pantalla negra,en tv philip y otras en lugar de quedar negra la pantalla se apaga el tv 
lean el articulo y saquen sus propias conclusiones,
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm
también puede ser que solo este mal ajustado el screm ,pero no es tan comun esa falla,mas bien son los tubos de mala calidad(solo duran 3 años)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Estuve mirando y noooooop no encontré ningún retorno de protección solo van los 3 caños 12V, masa, +V de filamento, +180V aunque el integrado junglar es el TA8808BN me fije y dice algo de protección color, pero todas la señale parece que las toma de masa con capasitores o eso creo  cuestión que me fije y solo encontré eso te subo la parte del diagrama donde digo que esta parte de la protección si es que es??? 

*Asi de limpito tiene que estar el TV para empezar a revisarlo​*​
Y despues dame uno minutos y te respondo una que te vas a reír y espero sea eso  

Pd: estuve averiguando el consejo de IK no lo tenia bueno en verdad no me dedique mucho a televisores GRACIAS por el dato, en mi vida los quise a los TV los odiooooooo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Esta entusiasmado buscando el sistema de protección que me comentabas o sea “como nene con juguete nuevo” y tomo la TRC y la miro los pines y vuelvo a la placa para saber a donde iban los cables y de momento digo:_ Pero que hago con este transistor en la mano y lo tiro en la esquina de la mesa y miro eeeeeu!!! Miro falta un transistor naaaaaaa me quede con el transistor de video en la mano 

​
Con razón se veía verde si los transistores red y blue estaban en falso contacto al punto que me quede con uno en la mano  que nabo

*falso contacto (grietas)*
​
Bueno hay esta andando bien los 3 cañones vamos a ver cuanto dura gracias por la ayuda 

Pd: voy a ver en el TV de reciclaje haber si encuentro este sistema IK que me dejo pensando


----------



## el-rey-julien

menos mal que era eso¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No te creas si no me decías que si un catodo de video no funciona se protegía el televisor no lo hubiera arreglado nunca, dentro de un rato subo las fotos de como esta funcionando cuanto va? ya paso el tiempo ya se tendría que haber apagado. Estaba leyendo sobre el integrado *TA8808BN* y créeme es bastan problemático a la hora de generar jaquecas en las cabezas de los técnicos 

como te decía dentro de un rato subo las fotos un saludo y nuevamente gracias *gustavo*

Pd: si era por mí lo dejaba verde como estaba si ni miro tele así que no sé que es una imagen nítida (en TV) y como era, pero lo mande a llamar al dueño y vino el hijo y dice que se ve mejor que antes y me imagino como andaría.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si por ese lado venia falla,son mañas de técnico. con el tiempo uno ya intuye por donde buscar
PD:
   y porque no le dejas bien la imagen ya que esta,de esa manera el cliente luego comenta a sus amigos ''che le lleve la tele al gato y me la dejo de 10''  asi atrae a mas clientes


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Su magestad no me entendio el TV quedo de 10 y seguira asi este no tiene el metodo IK tienen otra forma de cortar que aun la estoy leyendo en google.

Bien paso a explicar el televisor apareció es un Goldstar chasis MC58A mod CP14E20H CP20E20H serie dorada SD2040 con síntomas de que se apagaba a los minutos de haberlo prendido  los cambios fueron todo sobre la etapa de 12Volts donde se genero la mayo área critica y tuve que cambiar un capacitor de 1000µF y soldar el regulador KIA7812 que estaba en falso contacto a la misma vez por la línea de 12 volts estaban los transistores de video que al estar en falso contacto emitían erráticas el micro TA8808BN y este cortaban la fuente no aviando las tensión a un transistor con el código SE110N que yo confundí con un triac que este lo que hace es encender el led del optoacoplador que en este caso al no recibir un impulso contaba la fuente dejando la en stan-by creo que es todo eso si despues le cuento como llega este televisor a mí, pero eso será en la sala de charla 

Gracias y buena noches a esta sala FOTO foto foto ♪♫

*transistor SE110N*
​
Imagende como quedo arreglado​[/CENTER]

lemur ya te conte la historia de porque no soy mas tecnico y como joven que soy mantengo mis ideales no quiero volver a enfermarme no porque haga un buen trabajo significa mi codicia de querer llenarme los bolsillo noooooo solo lo hago para pagar mis gastos y hacer esto que me gusta no me interesa mas nada solo mi familia, mis amigo, la electronica, la fisica, el cigarro dormir y no llenarme la cabeza como la gran mayoria.


----------



## el-rey-julien

jajaj si ya me acorde ,,,vuelvo al tema ik ,como dije es parecido y se soluciona con tres diodos en algunos tv se apaga en otros no ( lastima que no anda el panda pandillero,el explica mejor que yo)
 SE110N ese  es un regulador de 110 volt ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin

si tenes razon es un regulador de 110V mira  le pifie

​


----------



## el-rey-julien

son reguladores igual a los se120,,,,se130,,,,se110,,se150,,, es el que regula el voltaje de salida de las fuentes de tv


----------



## Alejandro Garcia

tengo una TV philips mod. 21PT 6446/85 se apaga  despues de 30 min aprox. se va el video y aparecen lineas de retardo como si se saturarael, scren ya le cheque varias cosas y sigue igual en ocaciones trabaja sin presentar problema


----------



## el-rey-julien

Alejandro Garcia dijo:


> tengo una TV philips mod. 21PT 6446/85 se apaga  despues de 30 min aprox. se va el video y aparecen lineas de retardo como si se saturarael, scren ya le cheque varias cosas y sigue igual en ocaciones trabaja sin presentar problema



cambia el zocalo del trc o el flyback


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Alejandro Garcia dijo:


> tengo una TV philips mod. 21PT 6446/85 se apaga  despues de 30 min aprox. se va el video y aparecen lineas de retardo como si se saturarael, scren ya le cheque varias cosas y sigue igual en ocaciones trabaja sin presentar problema



también, fíjate los transistores de vídeo y la etapa de TRC que no allá un falso contacto.


----------



## JESUS C

flacojuan dijo:


> hola leonSk, bueno tengo unos cuantos años reparando esos Tv´s, y se lo mucho que se complican; cualquier cosa los ayudo con cualquier falla, solo me dan el modelo o chassis y podemos resolverlo; eso si tratando que sea lo mas didactico posible y aprendan de la situacion , y no cambiar la pieza por cambiarla.
> saludos......




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 16, 2020

Hola Flacojuan,
 tengo un tv philips 14pt318A/55R prende  unos segundos y se apaga, ya no encuentro que hacer usted me puede indicar como resuelvo esta falla?


----------



## moonwalker

Creo que es algo tarde para darte alguna indicación pero aquí te mando una pequeña sugerencia. Si el TV muestra una imagen perfecta y buen sonido en el momento en que está encendido, entonces el problema puede radicar en que se está activando la protección por X-ray. Pero antes de sugerirte una prueba sencilla de descarte para este circuito, te pregunto si hay imagen normal en pantalla durante el encendido y allí partiremos en realizar una prueba. Saludos.


----------

